# Will a lift reach this?



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Im soon going to be changing out the Fascia on my home to Windsor One. What equipment will reach the fascia on this upper gable, or should I just suck it up and go with scaffolding?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe a snorkel?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Articulating Boom Lift.

Looks like a 35-40 footer would do it.

The time you will save over scaffolding or ladders will amaze you.

40 years ago I would probably done it while hanging on to the roof with my toes.....:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Definitely a boom


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> Articulating Boom Lift.
> 
> Looks like a 35-40 footer would do it.
> 
> ...


There are old guys and bold guys but there are no old bold guys! :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

A ladder...? Or am I missing something? lol. We have one of the adjustable ladders that I'd set up step style with one end lower than the other.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hire a pro to do the job. :laughing:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> A ladder...? Or am I missing something? lol. We have one of the adjustable ladders that I'd set up step style with one end lower than the other.


We both must be missing something. I'd go ladders with stage.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Hire a pro to do the job. :laughing:


It's not a problem doing it, I've done my fair share of fascia, I just don't want to work too hard doing it. I want to be as lazy as I possibly can.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

As Griz pointed out, a lift is much easier faster and safer. I don't care about the price.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice Cadi:thumbsup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> As Griz pointed out, a lift is much easier faster and safer. I don't care about the price.


you're right, price means nothing when you're lying in the hospital in a full body cast. :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

did I mention I hate heights?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

m1911 said:


> you're right, price means nothing when you're lying in the hospital in a full body cast. :laughing:


Or you get up the next morning to sore to move....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> As Griz pointed out, a lift is much easier faster and safer. I don't care about the price.


If price isn't important hire someone else.:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> If price isn't important hire someone else.:whistling


I don't want someone else to do it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I don't want someone else to do it.


I'm not doing it myself to save money, it's my home, I don't trust anyone. It's just the way I am.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm not doing it myself to save money, it's my home, I don't trust anyone. It's just the way I am.


It's not your daughter, it's just a house.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm not doing it myself to save money, it's my home, I don't trust anyone. It's just the way I am.


I'm the same way. POS plumber butchered my studs!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It's not your daughter, it's just a house.


Doesn't matter its my house


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

nmirse said:


> Also if you get a boom lift you could also do any home fix ups that is hard to reach just to get your money's worth for that day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


It doesn't look like a very tall house at all...I'm sure you could walk around with an extension ladder to do those various repairs.

I think he just feels deprived that he never gets to rent a lift for building decks and wants to experience the same thirlls that the rest of us do.

I remember almost sh!tting my pants the first time I rented a boom without realizing how horrible the sway and bounce is.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I do alot of soffit and fascai on new houses ,does not matter if one or 3 story my lift get used. so much faster and safer then ladders. And at 12000# have never cracked any concrete yet. (S-40 Genie) If I have to go on grass and it is to soft, I just use planks for it to drive on works good.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> As Griz pointed out, a lift is much easier faster and safer. *I don't care about the price*.


That's exactly what I like hearing from a client.:thumbup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

pinwheel said:


> That's exactly what I like hearing from a client.:thumbup:


Think we would all love to hear that cost is no object do what ever you need to to get the job done, :thumbsup:


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I would go with the knuckle boom (or articulating) because you'd run a good chance of hitting that lower roof with the bottom of the boom on a straight boom lift, especially if the operator doesn't have much experience.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd clime up on the main and hang over. Or a few lifts of scaffold on both sided and my 32' pick across


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Will you even be able to get a lift around to the far side of the house.... and the back side? 

Ladders and maybe a pick.... that is a pretty small job to worry about a lift. But if you are dead set on a lift then I would get a articulating boom lift like a JLG 450


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'd clime up on the main and hang over. Or a few lifts of scaffold on both sided and my 32' pick across


 yes,but----- then he is gonna need a crane to lift a [email protected]#$%^&* 32 ft. pick ! LOL

24 ft is heavy enough

we ended up getting a couple 16 ft. picks and the 24 ft.er hasn't been out of the shop in 7 years!
stephen


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Mike..use Boral..http://www.boralna.com/trim/tru-exterior-is.asp

a lift?..if you say so:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Im both ways, would depend on how my bank account looked. I for sure wouldnt mind dropping less than a days pay on a lift. Couple blocks and the lift and I can do it alone easier than with scaffolds. 

But, almost certainly unless I was broke id have a hand paint it, lol. I havent painted anything in years. So then it becomes cheaper just to set up scaffolding. 

I used to do all sorts of stupid chit, leaning one ladder one way and perching another the other way from the top and what not. Pretty dumb to fall and bust a leg and be less effective in the field while it heals. Screws me and my partners out of additional profit. 

I learned that when i cut the heck out of my hand a few years ago tearing out my shower. Two arteries and the flexor tendon to my thumb, two surgeries, thumb is still just 70% or so. I was at work the next day, but couldnt do much hands on for a couple months. Had to haul a laborer around for a couple weeks, lol.

Not saying the scaffolding isnt safe, just thinking out loud about how I would of done it with out any of that not too long ago. Lol


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

2 pumps and a 24,worktable on the back,20-30 min to set up


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It doesn't look like a very tall house at all...I'm sure you could walk around with an extension ladder to do those various repairs.
> 
> I think he just feels deprived that he never gets to rent a lift for building decks and wants to experience the same thirlls that the rest of us do.
> 
> I remember almost sh!tting my pants the first time I rented a boom without realizing how horrible the sway and bounce is.


I've worked many hours on lifts is just been many years since


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> 2 pumps and a 24,worktable on the back,20-30 min to set up


I'm going to seriously look into that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

seriously look at Boral too:thumbsup:..if your set on wood make sure it's Windsore One Protected


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Stephen H said:


> yes,but----- then he is gonna need a crane to lift a [email protected]#$%^&* 32 ft. pick ! LOL 24 ft is heavy enough we ended up getting a couple 16 ft. picks and the 24 ft.er hasn't been out of the shop in 7 years! stephen


24 footer is about the lightest one we have. We do have a 12'x 20"


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea..i think my wife can put the 24 up there..:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a 40'x24" now that suckers heavy


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Stephen H said:


> yes,but----- then he is gonna need a crane to lift a [email protected]#$%^&* 32 ft. pick ! LOL
> 
> 24 ft is heavy enough
> 
> ...


I like the old time picks that had a wood walking surface with metal sides, they were tapered so you could stack them end over end and they were light.


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

while a lift will reach it, i would go with the Bronko Horse scaffold and plank. Quick and easy to set up and you could but the horses for less than the cost of renting a lift. we use them a lot on projects, they are very handy.

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrB.../Bronco//RK=0/RS=Ld9WQr24AsErV04qozXSFYvj89s-


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Bronco's would work, but for someone not used to being on them pumps are safer and having the work table the way to go


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> I was told no paint shortens the service life of the product (same thing their literature says). Other than that, I don't know how long it would take for it to fail.
> 
> LP Smart Trim is also very nice to work with.
> 
> Tom


So PVC is more expensive as Darcy said, but in my understanding, PVC is dummy proof from a maintenance stand point correct? Haven't done much reading on it, but it can't really fail can it?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, PVC can (and does) fail. It's biggest draw back is expansion and contraction. What ever you do, don't paint it a dark color.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Yes, PVC can (and does) fail. It's biggest draw back is expansion and contraction. What ever you do, don't paint it a dark color.
> 
> Tom


Fail how? It won't rot. I realize it will expand and contract. One thing we use it for is repairing rotted door jambs so it won't rot in the future. Never painted PVC any color but white to my recollection.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Checked on Boral today, looks like it comes in 5/4 does it come in 1-1/2"? Also Heres the situation with my existing. I'm hoping to demo it without disturbing the roofing.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

don't believe it does come 1.5.but a little more roof overhang won't hurt,you really won't know until you start pulling it


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> don't believe it does come 1.5.but a little more roof overhang won't hurt,you really won't know until you start pulling it


I was thinking the same thing. A little more overhang would help shed water a little better anyway. 20's would be nice. How heavy is that stuff?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

like a 20'composite deck board:whistling but it's floppy,try to get some help


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually, I think it's cheaper then Windsor One


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Boom!


----------



## Curt Boyer (Jul 1, 2007)

The Boral is about 15% less than Azek at my local yard. They do make 1-1/2" thick material but it isn't available yet here. The Boral being more ridgid than PVC will hide framing inconsistents better. I've carried a lot of 1x12 as well as 5/4 stock 18' feet long without any breakage. The Boral is much heavier than PVC. The edges are brittle and easy to damage. Boral routs and takes screws like wood. Wear a mask the dust is worse than mdf. We had to replace a number of 2" thick exterior sills and we used Azek to laminate to get the required thickness. I'm not sure what we be the best adhesive to use if you were going to laminate the Boral, maybe West Systems G- flex would work. I'll Have to try a little experiment with laminating the Boral. The Boral dulled the saw blades and router bits much faster than PVC. Stay away from Certinteed brand PVC it is under sized, 3/4 is 11/16 and 5/4 is 15/16. There are voids in the boards when you rip the Certinteed which have to be filled which is another step.
Curt


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't get longer Boral then 16' thats a deal breaker for me, I think. with the mild climate here and the 30 year warranty I think I'm back to Windsor One.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I can't get longer Boral then 16' thats a deal breaker for me, I think. with the mild climate here and the 30 year warranty I think I'm back to Windsor One.


Dominos 8x140's and pocket screws (from behind of course). Fab them up before you install. Check on the LP Smart trim also. I'm not a fan of W1. 

Tom


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

you can borrow my 30' OSHA illegal pick if you want to come get it? 

ML


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

Eaglei said:


> Mike, I don't know if you live in the desert but windsor one wouldn't last a few months here in the N.E . Why not pvc or Boral as Tom mentioned .


I'm about 20 miles from Mike about 4 years ago put up Windor One Fascia Could not be happier

ML


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MSLiechty said:


> I'm about 20 miles from Mike about 4 years ago put up Windor One Fascia Could not be happier
> 
> ML


With no moisture issues here in Orange County like the rest of the country Im leaning towards W1.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Also this is the route I'm going as well.








It will reach 50'


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The fascia on my home now is just painted spruce and is about 20 years old. So Windsor one should be much better. It has a preservative in it, it's a SA Pine with three coats of primer.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Also this is the route I'm going as well. It will reach 50'



That's the same one I rent for the rare house we can't do with pump jacks


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

I've used the smaller model before, when we had to put it in an auditorium. It's a good option. Make sure to tie off.


----------

